# Calling off policy



## TallGuy93 (Jun 7, 2021)

So I called off today and wasn’t able to call in until an hour and a half after the start of my shift. I called into my building to ask them if it would count as a NCNS and they said as long as I called in within 2 hours after the start of my shift I wouldn’t be a NCNS. But I know they say you need to call in before a half hour before your shift. Does any distribution center worker know what happens if you call in time for it not to be a NCNS but after 30 minutes before your shift? Can’t find the call in policy anywhere


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 7, 2021)

The policy in the handbook is that you can call in up to 2hrs after the beginning of your shift. (Last I knew at least)
They do prefer that you call in 30 minutes or more before the beginning of your shift so that they can adjust their plan and scheduling before shift start, but I don’t believe that’s an actual written policy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2021)

Spot handbook got updated last month.


----------



## dcworker (Jun 7, 2021)

Store 2 hours because they don't use voicemail.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 8, 2021)

I worked at a call center years ago that had the best system for call offs.

You called a specific number, input your employee number, pushed a number to state your weren't coming in.

The system would give you a "call off code number" and that was it.

This was great because you didn't have to talk to anyone AND management knew exactly who was not coming in usually hours before their shifted started.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jun 8, 2021)

I mean to be fair we just leave a message at the DC, I've never had to speak to anyone to call out before. I'd text my OM just because I wanted to but it wasn't a requirement.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 9, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> I mean to be fair we just leave a message at the DC, I've never had to speak to anyone to call out before. I'd text my OM just because I wanted to but it wasn't a requirement.


Isnt it odd to have your om’s phone number?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jun 10, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Isnt it odd to have your om’s phone number?


Not sure how common it is/was but it never felt odd to me. 

I have my current OMs number and we text pretty frequently about work related things. Though in my role, I'm often working without an OM on location.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 10, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Not sure how common it is/was but it never felt odd to me.
> 
> I have my current OMs number and we text pretty frequently about work related things. Though in my role, I'm often working without an OM on location.


Just seems strange to have a direct supervisors number a d text regularly.


----------



## Hal (Jun 11, 2021)

Depends on your role. Merit positions like TSS, ICQA, HR specialists and certain clericals generally have their OMs number because those are positions where their direct supervisor isn't always going to be present. Those leaders don't have dedicated shifts, so their TMs need to be able to reach out if there's issues.


----------



## TallGuy93 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot handbook got updated last month.


Where can I find this Spot Handbook


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2021)

TallGuy93 said:


> Where can I find this Spot Handbook


On workday or a hard copy at tsc.


----------



## targetdude1 (Jun 27, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> I mean to be fair we just leave a message at the DC, I've never had to speak to anyone to call out before. I'd text my OM just because I wanted to but it wasn't a requirement.




We have an OM who gives his personal cell number out like candy. It's basically an OT thing, if you want to work you can text him at any point and he'll tell you come on in and he'll put you to work. He doesnt care if you signed up beforehand or anything like that.

He's a pretty cool laid back guy though, does things his own way and so is given wide latitude by senior etc to run things as he wishes.


----------

